# Change in feeding amounts



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DS was always on the small side & consequently stuggled with more than 3-4oz up until recently (he has been bottle fed since about 6 weeks). He then went onto 5oz at most feeds & then onto 6-7oz most feeds up until about 3 weeks ago.

He is now 15lb 10oz, has 6 feeds a day including dream feed.He went up to 35ish oz a day but has now started fighting his feeds mostly once he has taken 4oz. He's now struggling to get to 30oz a day & although he is still putting on weight. He has pooed less recently too although his weeing is still very good & we get plenty of wet nappies. The only change has been trying to wean him off coleif drops but I put him back on them when he didn't poo at all for 1.5 dats on the advice of my HV.

My problem is he really does fight the bottle & gets agitated when I try & get him to take more. Surely his tummy should be used to larger amounts & he shouln't take less 

It's been suggested that he may want something more than milk (weaning) & I would def say he's less settled & feeding around every 2-3 hours but he is sleeping through still.

Any suggestions or advice as my own HV is not very helpful


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

How heavy is your ds??

Some babies can only manage 4oz..my dd was one of these.

How are things now??

Jxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

he was 15lb 10 oz at last weigh, he has gone back up to almost 6oz at most feeds now but seems more unsettled & is 'mouthing' once he has had his milk (like he's chewing ). last night he did 36 oz but today will be less I'm sure & he is still more up & down in temprement.

He used to only do 4oz but has recently gone up to 6 or so but it was the dropping back to 4oz & the stuggles with feeding that worried me! He really was getting very agitated/cross


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You could try weaning. Bottle fed babies sometimes need weaning earlier than BF so its worth a go.

Start of with baby rice and see how you go.

Let me know

Jxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks, I have some baby rice in so I'll give it a go at lunch time


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!

He wolfed it down! All of it went down (well most of it ) & most of his milk too. I thought he would only take a spoonful but he had 1tsp mised with 2tbsp milk & he kept going til it was gone


----------

